# Kirby´s Dream Land DX 1&2 release



## Deleted User (Oct 20, 2019)

All thanks to romhacking user Miles Tales Power, Alpha patches for both Kirby´s Dreamland games on the Gameboy have been released.
For now there are only two colors used in the patch (Sprite and the background).
This is for the japanese version of the Kirby games.

http://www.romhacking.net/forum/index.php?topic=29457.0


----------

